# Brown and green sand



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont know why or if it si a good thing but.....alot of my sand on top has got brown and very little green stuff on it.....is it a problem or is it a good thing? is there any type of specie that eats it.....maybe a sand sifter?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Algae. Do you do "stirs" when you do your tank maintainance? You should. Sand is bad about campacting and that is not good. Otos, red cherry shrimp, and many other fish will eat some of the algae. But nothing beats good tank maintainance.


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

herefishy said:


> Algae. Do you do "stirs" when you do your tank maintainance? You should. Sand is bad about campacting and that is not good. Otos, red cherry shrimp, and many other fish will eat some of the algae. But nothing beats good tank maintainance.


would it be ok to do a stir now....like how would i get rid of it? If i do a stir wont it be just mixed some where underneith the sand?


----------

